# Gothaer Waggonfabrik



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 27, 2017)

That's a new one, thanks for posting!


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 4, 2017)

Yep, very interesting. Top two are Gotha LD V and bottom Gotha LD II. Quite rare pics; the LD 2 looks like its had streamlining of the cowl as it originally had its engine exposed and no spinner. Perhaps fitted with a rotary radial as opposed to the Mercedes inline?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2017)




----------

